# Is this CRYPTOCORYNE X WILLISII 'LUCENS' ??



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

Is the larger plant in the back a Crypt, Sword, or Sagitaria,.....i am a newbie!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Are you talking about the 3 large green plants? Those are swords, not sure on the species


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, they look like a sword species to me as well. Do they spread via runners?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Those look like small plants of one of the amazon sword species, perhaps Echinodorus parviflorus. They can get a lot bigger, but if all of them are left there they won't get nearly as big as a single plant would. Crowding makes them stay smaller. They propagate by producing flower stalks that produce not only flowers, but also little plantlets at every node along the stalk.


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

